# Live Blackworms in surrey



## canucks (Aug 30, 2013)

Does anyone know where i can get live food for my spiney eel and BGK from in surrey? they are currently on frozen bloodworms but the nutrition is insufficient in the long run.


----------



## canucks (Aug 30, 2013)

no one knows?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

not many are selling LBW as the price on them are quite high. I think best to try is Roger Aquatics.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

I would get them on Hikari carnivore pellets as soon as you can. My bgk loved them.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Have you thought about trying red wrigglers? My BGK goes nuts for earthworms I find in the yard.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Plus 1 - earthworms are awesome. I have a worm bucket in my backyard.


----------



## canucks (Aug 30, 2013)

oh wow really earthworms from your yard? do you guys have a way of quarantining them or do you just throw em in fresh after cleaning off the dirt, and how would i store a bunch of them without them dieing or becoming infected with something


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Compost, or you can get kits for the red wrigglers... Its awesome when the worm makes it to the bottom and burrows into the gravel... You can see how efficient a BGK is at hunting.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## canucks (Aug 30, 2013)

wow im going to try that with earthworms from my garden today, anything thats free im willing to give it a shot haha food can be a bit pricey for these guys


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Mine is on earthworm pellets but I try to give him live ones when I find them as a treat

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## canucks (Aug 30, 2013)

the eel nor the bgk touched the earthworms lol, i have tried the carnivore pellets and dropped them in after i turnt out the lights. I didnt see any pellets on the substrate in the morning so i assumed they were consumed


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

That's odd.. Make sure you break the worms into smaller pieces so they don't choke on them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## canucks (Aug 30, 2013)

oh i just threw them in there now since i assumed my 10 inch python spiney eel ( macrognathus tapirus) would take interest in them, i recently got him and cant get it to eat anything recommended so far, atleast the BGK and half banded spiney eel eat frozen bloodworms


----------



## canucks (Aug 30, 2013)

Im thinking of using an automatic feeder for the python eel to eat carnivore pellets (the lfs guy said it was trained to take them) maybe this will work better than me going in at night to drop them in and reduce stress


----------



## canucks (Aug 30, 2013)

or maybe use an appetite stimulator?


----------

